# Few pictures of my new hedgehog <3



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

Here's my baby - Olive!  She's a chocolate pinto and about 8-9 weeks old.




































I'm a very proud hedgiemommy!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Aww, she's beautiful!  I love the first pic!


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

Thank you!  She's been so fast it's been tough to take pictures of her. I love how she's smiling though. Haha!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks like u have a handfull  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

I totally do - she's a little explorer and VERY busy!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

she's so beautiful


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww so cute! i love the name also!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Olive is a little angel! I think she should come and live with me. I will pick her up tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats!!! Olive is a very cute hedgie and name   !!!


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind hedgie vibes and compliments on her name!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Omigoodness! So adorable! The first pic is definitely my fave!


----------

